# Brexit/Contratto Indeterminato



## robaveries (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm a UK national working in a language school in Rome, and have a question about post-Brexit rights.

I've been here for little over a year, so not a particularly long period of time, and not long enough to look into citizenship. I do, however, have a contratto indeterminato or a 'job for life', which appears to be much sought-after by my Italian colleagues.

When we do leave the EU, assuming I'm still here, should simplify the visa/residence process for me if I decide to stay long-term?

Obviously, a lot depends on the kind of deal that is made.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

robaveries said:


> Obviously, a lot depends on the kind of deal that is made.


Exactly. At this time, no one knows what kind of deals may be made or how expats, in particular, will be impacted.

Time will tell.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

However, if you're interested in Italian citizenship then you should at least work hard to fulfill the requirements under current Italian law. In particular, you'll need to demonstrate legal, continuous residence in Italy for some number of years (TBD), and you cannot have a break any longer than 10 months (total, in aggregate) or any single break longer than 6 months. In short, "stay in."

Chances are excellent that the timing will work out well for you, even in a "worst case" scenario. You should still be an EU citizen (U.K. not left yet) when you hit the minimum continuous legal residence to acquire Italian citizenship as an EU citizen. Just keep an eye on the calendar, and also apply as soon as you're eligible to apply (which is typically one year before you hit the minimum residence requirement).


----------

